# Looking at an A6 Avant



## in2xshp (Oct 4, 2007)

I just stumbled across a 1998 A6 Avant Quattro and i was wondering what if any problems i should be looking for. It has 150,000+ milage but has had maint done and documented and the party is selling for only $3450 with today's gas prices i need something better on gas for myself than my F350 Super Duty, the wife is in a mk4 18t (lucky). Any input would be great, thanks


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Looking at an A6 Avant (in2xshp)*

The usual suspects, look for oil leaks, see when the timing belt was done and the tie rods have been updated. Abs modules go, but over all the 2.8 is a proven engine. You still will not get stellar gas mileage as the A6 Avant is no light tin box. I average 23 mpg but I am above 8000 ft for all my driving which cuts power. Plus our gas is the oxygenated stuff, which further reduces mileage. On the plus side, I have gotten used to coasting down all the downhill sections of the mountain pass I drive over every day, and doing that, I average 27 mpg with the gravity assist.


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

If the F350 is an 08. I understand your pain, my brother had one for 40,000 kms/ 7 months. The A6 should be a welcome change.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm also looking at getting one of these for my GF. Do they only come with the 2.8?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

2.8 or 2.7TT are the choices here. Then the 2.8 grew to 3.0, but I am not sure what year. The 2.8 is not that bad, it still has 200hp and reaches it's torque peak around 3000 rpm, which helps in the passing department.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Then the 2.8 grew to 3.0, but I am not sure what year.

The 3.0 was introduced with the facelift, 2002. I have been told that the 2.8 is a more solid engine than the 3.0.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Ahh ok thanks much.
She is trying to get out of her 1999 Durango. The thing has tons of space and is still running great at 170k+ but sucks the gas like it's going out of style.
She has 3 boys and I have 2 that visit from crosscountry about once a year. Potential 7 passenger need for 1 vehicle in our family.


----------

